# party boats in sarasota



## Kemo

Sarasota? Where is that? That in Florida? How much you willing to pay? You want air conditioning? We can't spend all day running at 20 mph. ;D

Yeah, sometimes I think about that, too. Let somebody else do the work.


----------



## noeettica

Wow you should get quite a few takers ..

Let's see Tow vehicle and boat gas .... 125 gallons ... 6 cases of Beer ... 
 Dave


----------



## Brett

only 6 cases?


----------



## Big_Fish

limit 3 cases and i drink one


----------

